
Jason Calacanis' epic rant on the state of the valley - skiskilo
http://tech.pro/blog/6842/jason-calacanis-epic-rant-state-valley
======
emmab
> The thing is, unless you are one of those unicorns, it's not necessarily a
> smart business move for you because you—unlike the VC's—are betting on
> yourself and not the aggregate performance of the portfolio.

To play Devil's advocate, which is the better bet for society? Maybe betting
on the rare-but-insanely-successful ones generates more value for everyone in
the long run.

~~~
lrichardson
That's a fair point... but I guess the primary point I was making was that
it's important for the founders themselves to understand this dynamic. Their
interests and the investors' interests are not perfectly aligned.

